# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  Koronografia na czym polega

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Szukam osoby, która miała robioną koronografię i wytłumaczy mi na czym to polega, jak to wygląda i czy to boli? Czy długo trwa takie badanie? Boję się panicznie, lekarze podejrzewają u mnie zapalenie serca mięśniowego. Czy takie badanie może byc niebezpieczne?
Nigdy wcześniej nie chorowałem na serce i wszystko było ok a teraz takie problemy  :Frown: 
Proszę o szybka odpowiedź, ponieważ w przyszłym tygodniu ide juz do szpitala.,.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

miałam w 2012 robioną koronografie 2 razy  miesiąc po miesiącu całe przeprowadzenie nie jest bolesne prosze sie niebać zcułam sie dobrze teraz ide w lutym znowu  bo zaczynanam sie znowu męczyć lekarz mi powiedził żeby lepiej znowu zrobić niz dostać zawałuzyczę powodzenia i proszę sie niebać lekarze s przy pacjetach nie jes zle pozdrawiam krysia

----------


## Paweł M

Potwierdzam - całkowicie bezbolesny zabieg .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!Mój ojciec będzie miał za 10 dni trzecią koronografie,dwie poprzednie miał w zeszłym roku.Mam pytanie czy kolejna koronografia nie jest bardziej ryzykowna niz poprzednie i czy warto sie zgadzac na nia?Proszę o porady,będę wdzięczny pozdrawiam Piotr

----------


## nie zarejestrowany

Czy to boli? W koronarografii nie stosuje się narkozy. Znieczula się miejscowo skórę i tkankę podskórną (nadgarstek lub pachwina). Często jest to jedyny ból odczuwany przez pacjenta. Czasem usuwanie wkłucia z nadgarstka odczuwane jest nieprzyjemnie, ale trwa to zwykle tylko chwilę.

@nie zarejestrowany 
Czy ojciec przy poprzednich koronarografiach miał też poszerzane tętnice (balon, stenty), jeżeli tak, to najpewniej jest konieczność poszerzania kolejnych tętnic w pewnych odstępach, które określa lekarz prowadzący. Jeżeli to są tylko koronarografie w krótkich odstępach polecam skonsultowanie z innym, zaufanym  specjalistą, dostarczając komplet dokumentacji medycznej wraz zapisami poprzednich koronarografii, chyba że wcześniej były duże zwężenia i lekarz zalecił kontrolę co X miesięcy. Jednak zawsze to lekarz prowadzący podejmuje decyzję i ponosi jej konsekwencje.

Koronarografia jest zabiegiem diagnostycznym, nie leczącym. Pokazuje, jaki jest stan naczyń zaopatrujących w krew nasze serca. Najczęściej przez tętnicę udową (rzadziej przez nadgarstek, przez tętnicę promieniową, ponieważ jest cieńsza) wstrzykuje się kontrast, który umożliwia ocenę stanu naczyń wieńcowych. Jest to badanie inwazyjne, więc niesie za sobą pewne ryzyko. Poważne powikłania (udar mózgu czy zgon) zdarzają się rzadko (statystycznie 1 przypadek na 1000-2000 zabiegów). W przypadku stwierdzenia istotnych zwężeń może zostać wykonany zabieg angioplastyki wieńcowej (najczęściej jest to kontynuacja koronarografii) lub pacjent jest kierowany do konsultacji lub leczenia kardiochirurgicznego (by-passy). Może również być zalecone leczenie lekami. Koronarografia jest częścią leczenia zabiegowego zawału serca - w przypadku stwierdzenia dużego zwężenia naczyń oraz wykluczenia przeciwwskazań (lub ze wskazań życiowych) podczas koronarografii wykonywana jest angioplastyka wieńcowa, czyli poszerzenie naczyń wieńcowych – za pomocą „balonu” (tzw. balonikowanie), lub wszczepienia stentu. Przed koronarografią (czyli pobytem w szpitalu) w trybie planowym zalecane jest wykonanie w poradni kardiologicznej diagnostyki nieinwazyjnej – czyli kompletu badań: ekg, echo serca i test wysiłkowy (jeżeli nie ma przeciwwskazań do zrobienia testu wysiłkowego, przeciwwskazania te może wykazać echo). Badania te, powinny potwierdzić lub wykluczyć konieczność leczenia zabiegowego (koronarografii i ewentualnej angioplastyki). Nie bez znaczenia jest doświadczenie lekarza przeprowadzającego badania. Ultrasonograf do echa serca i bieżnię czy rower do badań wysiłkowych kupić może każdy. Ja na co dzień współpracuję z uznanymi w środowisku kardiologicznym specjalistami, dlatego polecam klinikiserca.blogspot.com

----------


## bilansserca

Czy to boli? W koronarografii nie stosuje się narkozy. Znieczula się miejscowo skórę i tkankę podskórną (nadgarstek lub pachwina). Często jest to jedyny ból odczuwany przez pacjenta. Czasem usuwanie wkłucia z nadgarstka odczuwane jest nieprzyjemnie, ale trwa to zwykle tylko chwilę.

@nie zarejestrowany 
Czy ojciec przy poprzednich koronarografiach miał też poszerzane tętnice (balon, stenty), jeżeli tak, to najpewniej jest konieczność poszerzania kolejnych tętnic w pewnych odstępach, które określa lekarz prowadzący. Jeżeli to są tylko koronarografie w krótkich odstępach polecam skonsultowanie z innym, zaufanym  specjalistą, dostarczając komplet dokumentacji medycznej wraz zapisami poprzednich koronarografii, chyba że wcześniej były duże zwężenia i lekarz zalecił kontrolę co X miesięcy. Jednak zawsze to lekarz prowadzący podejmuje decyzję i ponosi jej konsekwencje.

Koronarografia jest zabiegiem diagnostycznym, nie leczącym. Pokazuje, jaki jest stan naczyń zaopatrujących w krew nasze serca. Najczęściej przez tętnicę udową (rzadziej przez nadgarstek, przez tętnicę promieniową, ponieważ jest cieńsza) wstrzykuje się kontrast, który umożliwia ocenę stanu naczyń wieńcowych. Jest to badanie inwazyjne, więc niesie za sobą pewne ryzyko. Poważne powikłania (udar mózgu czy zgon) zdarzają się rzadko (statystycznie 1 przypadek na 1000-2000 zabiegów). W przypadku stwierdzenia istotnych zwężeń może zostać wykonany zabieg angioplastyki wieńcowej (najczęściej jest to kontynuacja koronarografii) lub pacjent jest kierowany do konsultacji lub leczenia kardiochirurgicznego (by-passy). Może również być zalecone leczenie lekami. Koronarografia jest częścią leczenia zabiegowego zawału serca - w przypadku stwierdzenia dużego zwężenia naczyń oraz wykluczenia przeciwwskazań (lub ze wskazań życiowych) podczas koronarografii wykonywana jest angioplastyka wieńcowa, czyli poszerzenie naczyń wieńcowych – za pomocą „balonu” (tzw. balonikowanie), lub wszczepienia stentu. Przed koronarografią (czyli pobytem w szpitalu) w trybie planowym zalecane jest wykonanie w poradni kardiologicznej diagnostyki nieinwazyjnej – czyli kompletu badań: ekg, echo serca i test wysiłkowy (jeżeli nie ma przeciwwskazań do zrobienia testu wysiłkowego, przeciwwskazania te może wykazać echo). Badania te, powinny potwierdzić lub wykluczyć konieczność leczenia zabiegowego (koronarografii i ewentualnej angioplastyki). Nie bez znaczenia jest doświadczenie lekarza przeprowadzającego badania. Ultrasonograf do echa serca i bieżnię czy rower do badań wysiłkowych kupić może każdy.

----------

